# McIntosh MC420M, ebay



## APTOYOTA (Oct 25, 2010)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Ecar777 (Sep 7, 2011)

Looked it up on eBay just now it is beautiful too bad you do not ship to Canada or I would take it or do you? Was looking for Mac amps last week for a build I'm starting and I saw u communicating with a new member from Canada. Just picked up a mc431 from California and it needs some friends for my trunk.....let me know.......

Colin


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

We talked about this. Too bad on my timing with needs. GLWS on a beautiful piece


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

wow nice amp


----------



## Ecar777 (Sep 7, 2011)

good morning aptoyota

Tried to throw a bid on your ad on ebay, but it will not let someone from canada place a bid, I'm not sure if you can change this in the middle of a auction please let me know, regards

ecar777


----------



## APTOYOTA (Oct 25, 2010)

Colin,
I have been talking with Ebay customer support, they assure me that you should be able to bid on the amp. I have no exclusions for Canada, they say it may be an issue with your cookies and browser history. Let me know if it doesn't work after you delete your browser history.


----------



## phryed (Aug 5, 2011)

beautiful amp, i actually thought this was for home audio at first.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

65 bucks for shipping? What the hell is it going to get shipped express/overnight with a $1k insurance coverage?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Woah thats more on shipping than the price of the speakers I plan on hooking up to it, j/k.


----------



## 226z (Jan 13, 2009)

I absolutely cannot believe those are bringing that much now....had two a few years back and didn't get more than $450 for either and they were both in perfect condition. Only thing i can imagine is that must be a recent one, cause the low imput used to hurt the older ones from a few years back. Can't remember what yr model the ones I had were but they would only accept about a 2 watt imput if I remember correctly. Like I said tho, been several years at least since I still had one so I'm unsure on the exact specs. I do know they raised the imput level so the newer models don't have that problem anymore. Seriously underrated amps in every way tho. Ppl nowadays look to all the new brands when McIntosh has been making amps at a quality and at specs that almost no amp even now can match.y Hafto look at Sinfoni and very very few other brands to match the sq, and barely any other brand advertises they're specs down to the last detail for whatever reason...I upgraded to the MC 404 M after selling the two 420's I had and absolutely love it.


----------



## Ecar777 (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like it will not be going to my sq build tried everything to bid on your auction and it will not let me bid, aptoyota I tried on multiple computers using multiple browsers. eBay is pulling your leg if your address is Canadian you cannot bid, it's a beautiful piece really wanted to have those blue eyes in my trunk.....

Ecar777


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Shipping should be around $30 - $40. Nice Amp. Good luck


----------

